# Probleme synchronisation itunes photos retraitees aperture 3



## philby (26 Août 2012)

BONJOUR A TOUS
j'utilise Aperture 3 sous OS Lion 10-7 
j'ai retraite mes photos de vacances (recadrage, saturation,.....et affecte une photo clé a chaque événement )
Lorsque je visualise mes événements sur APERTURE tout est OK et les photos clefs apparaissent bien sur la couverture de l'événement correspondant

Mais lorsque je synchronise mon ipad 2  , je retrouve mes événements complets , mais avec les photos originales non retraitées, non recadrees, et c'est la premiere photo de l'evenement qui apparait en couverture de l'événement  et non la photo clé

Comment faire pour que la synchro de l'ipad se fasse bien avec les photos retraitées 
merci pour votre aide
philippe


----------

